# Other agressive dogs at park



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I bring Collette to a local, fenced in, dog park a couple of times a week. She plays and runs around with the dogs and meets other humans who give her lots of pats. I've met some very nice dog owners there. The other day, another Golden was dominating Collette (nothing new there, it happens) but after chasing her and trying to hump her, he was biting her neck (not hard, just grabbing her scruff). I wanted to stop this behaviour and encouraged Collette to come to me but the other dog wouldn't stop. The owner did nothing, saying it was natural. Natural or not, I don't like it and neither did Collette.

I need advice on how to get other dog owners to control their animals when they are aggressive like this. I don't want to make a big deal about this and don't want to create waves at the dog park as both Collette and I like going there but still, this has to stop.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would bring a spray water bottle and use it when need be.I've used it with my dog as well as other dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would tell the owner of the other dog that you do not want their dog doing that to your dog and to please make them stop. It's not any different than a kids playground, she's your "child" and other parents should respect your wishes about how other "children" play with her.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I think it is important for you to set boudaries, even if the other party does not. Collette is your dog, and you do not like other dogs doing these things to her. I think you can try asking them politely at first to please stop there dog from doing this. I would just say you are not comfortable with it and neither is your dog. If they chalk it up to "dogs just being dogs" then you will have to insist, or remove the offending dog from your dog and walk away. I know it is not easy, but you have to do what is right for Collette. This should be a fun, safe place to play. Most people should understand. If not, then it is their loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I no longer bring my two to the dog park. Shadow doesn't like all other dogs. He likes to run around and not be bothered. If they bother him, he will growl and run away, but I figure if he's not happy, then I don't bring him. I would be so upset if he lashed out at another dog, so I keep him home.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I don't really know much about dog parks as we dont have them here...do you all stand in the same spot and let them all go?...or is it big enough to walk round? If it is then I would just call collette and walk on for a bit leaving the others behind, you shouldnt have to put up with another dog behaving like that with your dog. Or just ask quite firmly "could you call your dog back please?" or just call Collette back to you and put her on lead for a few minutes until the situation has difused. I find the concept of dog parks quite odd...from what I gather from posts on forums is that you end up with LOTS of dogs all in one spot and often dogs with owners that are less than responsible. I walk in popular dog walking areas and we will often end up walking along with maybe a couple of owners and several dogs but at least you are on a route so can just slow down or change direction if another dog is not very friendly! Are you allowed in regular big parks to let your dog have a run? (so then you can keep walking so are not stuck with many dogs in one area?)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I tried to respond and the site is not working, so here is my 2nd attempt.

Dogs WILL be dogs. They speak better dog than we do, and I let my dog decide for himself what HE likes- not what I like. That said, if my dog is crying in pain, or showing obvious signs of terror, etc, I certainly DO either leave or ask the other dog's owner to contain his pet (depending on if I think my dog is really being unfairly treated, or if my dog is being abnormally fearful to something that is not at all out of line).

Yesterday I put one of my dogs in a crate in my van (after dark, with the windows and doors all wide open) because somebody bright in an intact, fairly aggressive male pit bull. That doesn't fly with my older dog who has been mauled by too many intact male pits to appreciate their company. My other two dogs were fine with him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, there are no dog walking places in my area- if not my entire state. It's all developed, privately owned, or dangerous woodlands with gators in every lake, several kinds of deadly snakes, killer spiders, millions of potentially deadly fire ants and wasps, drunk ******** with guns, etc...

So it's either... dog park, or nothin' in good ol' Florida (where dogs are not allowed off leash in public parks except dog parks, not allowed on ballfields, and not allowed on school grounds...)


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> I would bring a spray water bottle and use it when need be.I've used it with my dog as well as other dogs.


This is a good suggestion. I would say to do this after you've warned the other owner you aren't happy with the behavior. If, in turn, he/she is not happy with your spraying water at their dog, maybe they will be responsible and get their dog under control. Otherwise, you have every right to step in and spray their dog (with water). 

Dog parks are only as good as the owners who bring their dogs there. If the people are not responsible and insist on allowing bad behavior or aggression, then the dog park experience will be awful. I've had some good and some bad experience. We have only been back to one particular dog park once in the last year. I worry about my golden b/c he throws himself on his back usually, as if to say "Mercy, Mercy". A lot of it is just dog play but certain dogs have been known to take advantage of it and he was even pinned by a little Boston Terrier one day simply out of fear. (the dog was snarling and threatening to bite)

However, Shamus's dog walker does take Shamus, along with her other charges  , to a local dog park once a week. However, it's during the work week and there are rarely other dogs there except her crew. 

There is no easy answer. If you see an out of control dog and the owner is hell bent on doing nothing, and you are fearful your dog might be bit, just leave. It's just not worth the risk. (At least 2 dogs that I know of have been killed at the dog park we used to go to)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Off topic, but...

Oh wow, now I would be horrified if anyone took my dog to a park without me there. I think that's asking for a tragedy and a lawsuit. A friend of mine was baby sitting two greyhounds (he also has two) for another friend and we took them all (his two, the friend's two, and my dogs) to the park we all went to daily. ALL the other Greyhounds, including the lady's OTHER Grey, got over excited and attacked her male. My Greys were the only ones not involved because I put kennel muzzles on any foster Greyhounds any time I free run them for this very reason. Needless to say we took this lady's dog to the vet and the guy watching them paid the hefty bill. It was so scary!!

Out of curiousity, how does that work? Are dog walkers liable if your dog gets away and gets hurt? Do they pay the bill? I have never let anyone take my dog outside of a fenced yard without my direct supervision, and I am too scared to do so.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> or dangerous woodlands with gators in every lake, several kinds of deadly snakes, killer spiders, millions of potentially deadly fire ants and wasps, drunk ******** with guns, etc...


Blimey!!! Not much to fear in boring old England...maybe a wasp at a push...lol

Clearly dog parks can be a good idea if that is (shockingly!) the only place there is to let your dog have a bit of a run...but I reckon Goldenshamus hit the nail on the head....they are only as good as the owners in them!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NOW do you see why I miss my UK dog walking????????????? I saw one adder the entire time and he was hardly scary!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehe another aside, from England- I DID have a gamekeeper threaten to shoot my Saluki because she kept killing pheasants. I had no idea certain grounds were, apparently, game keeper's grounds? I still don't get it, but we always went a different route after that LOL there's no way to stop a Saluki from coursing, and while hares were her favorite prey, she wouldn't say no to a bird.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Off topic, but...
> 
> Oh wow, now I would be horrified if anyone took my dog to a park without me there. I think that's asking for a tragedy and a lawsuit. A friend of mine was baby sitting two greyhounds (he also has two) for another friend and we took them all (his two, the friend's two, and my dogs) to the park we all went to daily. ALL the other Greyhounds, including the lady's OTHER Grey, got over excited and attacked her male. My Greys were the only ones not involved because I put kennel muzzles on any foster Greyhounds any time I free run them for this very reason. Needless to say we took this lady's dog to the vet and the guy watching them paid the hefty bill. It was so scary!!
> 
> Out of curiousity, how does that work? Are dog walkers liable if your dog gets away and gets hurt? Do they pay the bill? I have never let anyone take my dog outside of a fenced yard without my direct supervision, and I am too scared to do so.


So, you would be afraid to even use a dog walker then based on what you are saying? 

I have to say I was nervous at first (she's been his dog walker for over 1 1/2 years now) but I got some phenomenal typed references from clients, had a interview over the phone, and then met her when she came to our house for a face to face interview. I really liked her right away and so did my husband. She adores Shamus and misses him so much over the summer (b/c I'm home in the summers). In turn, he adores her, and I've seen it firsthand. 

It comes down to trust I guess. I wouldn't hire just anyone to take care of him, but I'm gone from about 645-3 or 330 every day but friday when I'm home by 215 (she doesn't come on fridays), so I feel that it's too long for him to be cooped up. He could make it bathroom wise, that's totally not an issue, but I just think it's more fair to him to not have to.

Benny, the puppy (who belongs to my co-worker at school) did bite Shamus on the ear one day, I saw nothing, but Amy did leave me a note. He's a puppy and it was out of excitement. I was glad she let me know, though. It comes down to trust, if you can't trust the dog walker, then you can't have one. 

Also, it's a huge liability if a dog were to get injured, and it could put her out of business (a business that is almost all word of mouth). So, she has an interest in preventing something from occuring.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no I would NEVER have a dog walker. Especially since I have a Separation Anxiety dog... just too much risk! And SL is afraid of people he doesn't know- not really if I am there, but if I am not there is is terrified- and if he got away he would never come to anyone. He would be one of those feral lost dogs! I just can't even stomach the thought of letting anyone touch my dogs- I don't even let my housemates walk my dogs (but C does walk Keira... that's HER dog!). 

I know some are good, like yours- but I just couldn't cope with that. I'd be sick all day with worry. I also wouldn't ever let a stranger in my house.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh no I would NEVER have a dog walker. Especially since I have a Separation Anxiety dog... just too much risk! And SL is afraid of people he doesn't know- not really if I am there, but if I am not there is is terrified- and if he got away he would never come to anyone. He would be one of those feral lost dogs! I just can't even stomach the thought of letting anyone touch my dogs- I don't even let my housemates walk my dogs (but C does walk Keira... that's HER dog!).
> 
> I know some are good, like yours- but I just couldn't cope with that. I'd be sick all day with worry. I also wouldn't ever let a stranger in my house.


With the issues that you are talking about with your dog, I'd be wary of using a dog walker, too. Your dog sounds like a flight risk if frightened.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SL definite is a risk. I know I am a paranoid person lol...

I have just seen too much, and I had salukis for years- they are definitely not good with strangers are a huge escape risk. 

Same reason I won't board a dog. If I ever did, they would have to go in a run and not exit it until I came back to get them. I would never board at a place that let the dogs run in fenced yards- too scary! My SA dog can clear a fence in a nano second.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> SL definite is a risk. I know I am a paranoid person lol...
> 
> I have just seen too much, and I had salukis for years- they are definitely not good with strangers are a huge escape risk.
> 
> Same reason I won't board a dog. If I ever did, they would have to go in a run and not exit it until I came back to get them. I would never board at a place that let the dogs run in fenced yards- too scary! My SA dog can clear a fence in a nano second.


YOu don't sound paranoid at all to me, you simply sound like someone who knows their dogs. A dog that is a flight risk or is capable of jumping fences presents serious concerns; I would have the same feelings if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> hehe another aside, from England- I DID have a gamekeeper threaten to shoot my Saluki because she kept killing pheasants. I had no idea certain grounds were, apparently, game keeper's grounds? I still don't get it, but we always went a different route after that LOL there's no way to stop a Saluki from coursing, and while hares were her favorite prey, she wouldn't say no to a bird.


LOL...I think you may have wandered onto somebody elses land...a gamekeeper is employed by a landowner to make sure there are sufficient game for hunting and to protect the land from poachers...so your Saluki killing pheasants would not be a welcome guest! Bloody pheasents, I would have positively encouraged your saluki to get the buggers...they ALWAYS dart across the road infront of my car, Im sure they have a death wish and it scares the crap outta me when Im driving! and hares..my good grief we are over run with them here at the moment and even Mr Recall himself (Harry) can't resist a hare darting infront of him and he barks all the way until he is exhausted...luckily it is just fields so he soon comes bounding back, but it's pretty annoying! I wonder if there is some sighthound in Harry?

Sorry, that was totally OT


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. I feel like I sound paranoid today hehe sharing my stick horror death story and so forth. I know life is risky- but some things just aren't worth taking a risk!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well thanks to the UK's law against hunting with dogs, we can expect you to be even more over-run with both hares and homeless salukis, greyhounds, and lurchers


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

You know I'd never even thought about that and how the new laws would effect stuff like that...although going by the full blown fox hunt that I saw recently (with hounds) I don't think everyone is quite sticking to the laws!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, I am a veggie and an animal lover but... I definitely do NOT support laws against coursing with sighthounds. I think it could be scary for pet owners, too- should somebody accuse you of purposely running game with your dog.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

yup this is true...if somebody saw Harry chasing a hare then it would be officially breaking the law...blimey. I guess the only possible way to ensure this is by never letting him off the lead! (not really gonna happen...Ive spent the day with an unexercised Harry and it is not fun!) luckily the reality of Harry either catching a hare or somebody reporting me for him chasing one is slim...most people round here are pretty realistic and down to earth and wouldnt bat an eyelid at a dog chasing a rabbit for a few minutes....it's what dogs do!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It sure is!!!!  

We are thinking of heading over next spring... I bet Harry could give my Whippets a nice run


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hey you should come for a visit! Im not sure if there may actually be some whippet in Harry but he is definitely speedy...you don't tend to see many whippets off lead that often (probably because of the bloody hares) so Ive never really got to see him with one, infact you dont see many whippets full stop...retired greyhounds and lurchers yes, but not so many whippets...shame as I think they are lovely.

I so sorry to the OP....this has gone way off topic...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Whippets were always off lead, as was my Saluki (obviously lol). I can't wait to go back... OMG... PUBLIC TRANSPORTION!!!!!!!!! DOG WALKING!!!!!!!!!!!! PUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COLD WEATHER!!!!!!!!!!! GREEN GRASS!!!!!!!!!! I always am in awe when we break cloud cover to land in London- the grass is so green- something like you will never see in America.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am terrified of dog parks. Daisy was attacked (not at a dog park) when she was about 1 year. She's grown up to be a very firm, up-front, in-your-face kind of dog to other dogs. Maybe she overcompensates. Maybe I'm wrong to analyze so much, maybe she's just not a dog's dog. 

She gets along with all her neighbor dogs just fine, except the small chinese fighting breed across the street, she's fought twice with that dog when it's got out of its yard. Both times this other dog started it but Daisy sure could finish it if she had the opportunity. Scares me to no end. 

Anyway, a couple of bad experiences and a dog that won't back down makes me VERY nervous. Dog parks are out of the question, totally. They were good when Daisy was a puppy and she's very good with other dogs that are young .... but adult dogs with adult dogs? I don't understand how anyone can not be nervous about that.

It surprises me that she's a golden retriever yet I need to be so careful with other dogs. :curtain:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

hey, you'd be suprised at the temps here at the moment...its like summer for us!! ok...maybe not _quite_ on a Florida scale...but warm for us!! (I think I would melt in Florida!!) Its nice to hear some people still want to come to and visit this country, most people that live here seem to want to leave!! But I guess the grass is always greener...('scuse the pun!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha! I love America but I loved England, too!!! And I adore many other countries. Hey it's over 30 C here today... and it's only early May


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> I need advice on how to get other dog owners to control their animals when they are aggressive like this. I don't want to make a big deal about this and don't want to create waves at the dog park as both Collette and I like going there but still, this has to stop.


Thank you to all those who responded to my quest for advice on this thread. I'll report back on this on a day or so to let you know how it goes.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I am terrified of dog parks. Daisy was attacked (not at a dog park) when she was about 1 year. She's grown up to be a very firm, up-front, in-your-face kind of dog to other dogs. Maybe she overcompensates. Maybe I'm wrong to analyze so much, maybe she's just not a dog's dog.
> 
> She gets along with all her neighbor dogs just fine, except the small chinese fighting breed across the street, she's fought twice with that dog when it's got out of its yard. Both times this other dog started it but Daisy sure could finish it if she had the opportunity. Scares me to no end.
> 
> ...


Jo, I actually agree with you. I have only personally taken Shamus to the dog park once in the last year. I do allow Amy, our dogwalker, to take him once a week b/c it's just him, another golden, and a couple of other dogs that she walks. 

I've had a few bad experiences at the dog park and am personally not in love with them for my dog. Having said that, I know people that love them and their dogs get wonderful socialization at them; I guess it's just a personal choice based on what works for that human and dog.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

I see dogs that only get taken to the park in lieu of real exerices all the time, and that's a huge issue there. Either one is getting chased due to excitement, or another is lashing out due to pent-up energy. Other issues of intact genitals and the hormone responses can add to those issues too. Best advice is to go on a long walk before your trip to the park, and the suggestion to others to do the same with their dogs.

Another common issue is people there that are nervous with their dogs or other dogs running around. Nervous energy always makes their dogs nervous. I always seem to get someone elses nervous pup running up and sticking to me like glue when I go there. Your energy, meaning your fear, confidence, or calmness will often greatly impact the experience, and corrections of sorts may be continual in that environment. It's a place you have to be continually vigilante and aware of what all the dogs in the area are doing, but calm and confident, and not nervous at the same time.

Exercise for everyone involved before entering, did I say that already?


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Alpenglunen said:


> I see dogs that only get taken to the park in lieu of real exerices all the time.
> 
> Best advice is to go on a long walk before your trip to the park, and the suggestion to others to do the same with their dogs.
> 
> Exercise for everyone involved before entering, did I say that already?


Thanks for your advice. I agree that exercise is important for the physical health of the dog. Collette gets approx. 5 miles a day, more on the weekends. In addition, I take her to the dog park for the socialization with other dogs, once a week or so, I thinks this is important for mental health. I can't control other dog owners and I can control their dogs only partially, so it's not always easy but most of the time it's great, so we'll keep going. I'll take all the advice provided and report back on progress later on. Thanks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the bottom line is..it could happen anywhere...parks, friends dogs. You just never know...... Yesterday I had my dogs at the trainers and the last 5 minutes we let my dogs and the trainers dog play and a fight broke out....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Exercise before the park is a good idea. I admit I don't always, but I do have control of my dogs and I know them. The wild one doesn't interact with dogs at all- all he does is chase the ball. I have a Chuck-it for him  

The puppy is gentle and submissive. The Whippet just strolls to the far corner where no dogs are and sleeps in the sun. He does jump up and snarl if a clumbsy dog falls on him or a nosey dog sniffs him in his sleep LOL

If my male didn't have a tennis ball fettish, I'd have to run him or walk him BEFORE the park. 

BTW mine are not neutered and they're never a problem BUT a lot of intact males there ARE a problem. It frustrates me.


----------

